# oil weight for 1.8t with 77k



## mca00176 (May 25, 2011)

hello fellow forum i have been doing some reading around this forum and i hope some one can help me , this is my first 2002 jetta 1.8t manual with 75000 miles , and i wanna do the oil change , but im in south florida and it get really hot in the summer , so can some one tell me what type of good oil for the heat and weight , i read that it has to be vw 502 approved , and some ppl use 0w-40 mobile 1 , but itsnt that light its since its 0w , im willing to go to royal purple or amsoil , or mobile 1. ijust dont know the right weight . please help thank you in advance .


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*any 502 oil*

You can use whatever you want since your off warrenty. however, i don't think you will do better then a vw spec oil. m1 0w-40 is fine for just about anywhere, with the heat its the second number that counts. if it really concerns you you can use m1 10w-40 high miles as it is acea a3-b4.


----------



## mca00176 (May 25, 2011)

what about castrol they have 5w-40 ,and florida heat and im at 77000 miles .


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

mca00176 said:


> what about castrol they have 5w-40 ,and florida heat and im at 77000 miles .


Here's a list of all the 502 approved oils:
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/aoa/company/aoa-specific.Par.0023.File.pdf


----------



## mca00176 (May 25, 2011)

thank you all for your help i been doing digging and i went to GC 0w-30 , with bosch filter and its running then before , and im in south florida , so thank you every one for your help


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Sounds good. I have GC in my new GTI.


----------

